# iPod video 30GO écran noir



## Onmac (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et joyeux Noël 

Mais un problème est présent, après son achat à N-Y il y a pas de temps (iPod video 30GO 5e gen) j'ai acheté une batterie que l'on branche en dessous mais j'ai eu un écran blanc et plus rien. Puis le temps est passé. 
Récemment, j'ai acheté une batterie, façade etc... Chez BricoMac 
Aujourd'hui je les montent donc, tout ce pase bien. 
Je le branche sur le secteur avec sa prise. J'entends le disque dur tourner mais pas d'image ne de son quand j'appuis sur Play. J'ai fais la combinaison menu+sélection et la disque s'arrête brutalement et répare un peu après (environ 1sec) 

Je sollicite votre aide car je comptais m'en servir pour le Nouvel An:rateau:

Merci par avance


----------



## Onmac (5 Avril 2013)

Bon, je pense qu'il est définitivement mort, comme ce topic par ailleurs :rateau:


----------

